Ask HN: Freelancers, how do you deal with clients that don't pay or pay late? - kellrom
======
metildaa
F*ck You, Pay Me! is a great talk on this very topic:
[https://invidio.us/watch?v=jVkLVRt6c1U](https://invidio.us/watch?v=jVkLVRt6c1U)

------
verdverm
My accountant takes care of billing and collections. If it gets real late,
they'll aske if I want to send it off to a third party collections agency.

Scale Factor

